# Anybody tried the dollar a tin lager from Aldi?



## Bribie G

Vietnamese lager for a dollar a tin... this is going to be either good value or the worst thing since Arvo. Anybody taste tested?


----------



## Blitzer

It won bronze at the Australian International Beer Awards in 2013, so it must be delicious.


----------



## mrsupraboy

Gfs dad was drinking it. Not the greatest beer in the world but if Ur desperate it would do


----------



## Bribie G

I see it came out of the judging next to Hahn Super Dry.

Some of the overseas imports brewed for Australia aren't too bad. I worked through a cube of Tun Bitter 5.0 on my holiday and it's fairly drinkable, very similar to a VB without the mouse piss twang and that was $1.30 a tin.


----------



## Lodan

I bought it for the name (sounds like a working man's drink!) and the price. 

It's drinkable but not sessionable


----------



## technobabble66

Bribie G said:


> ... it's fairly drinkable, very similar to a VB without the mouse piss twang and that was $1.30 a tin.


Setting the bar pretty high there, i see.
Don't you do that homebrewing thing occasionally? Seriously though, for that price if it's similar to VB/CD in quality it might be worthwhile in a pinch.


----------



## 431neb

I reckon Hahn SuperDry is a much better lawn-mower beer than VB, or Carlton Cold, Fosters, XXXX, Carlton Draught or any of he other fizzy yellow ones.

What hops would they be using in the Vietnamese Aldi beer?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Marco Polo Pho Sho'


----------



## Not For Horses

I bet it's no 333 or Bia Hanoi though.

Actually it probably is. Nevermind.


----------



## Bribie G

technobabble66 said:


> Setting the bar pretty high there, i see.
> Don't you do that homebrewing thing occasionally? Seriously though, for that price if it's similar to VB/CD in quality it might be worthwhile in a pinch.


It's in a green tin with an oval label that your mates at the cricket or in the other boat can't discern at 20 metres so what more do you want.


----------



## hoppy2B

I want it to taste like urine. h34r:











Because I'm not drinking it and you are.


----------



## hoppy2B

Actually it doesn't sound that bad really. The way people trash megaswill sometimes seems a bit ridiculous.


----------



## 431neb

Megaswill is to craft beer what an icy pole is to French vanilla ice cream. Just because one is cheap and uncomplicated doesn't mean there isn't a time and a place for both. 

I try to live my life in a French Vanilla kinda way but there's way too much manual labour to turn down th icy poles!


----------



## manticle

There's an aldi near my studio. I'll take one for the team on Saturday if they stock it there.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie

Went there today just couldn't do it. Went to my local and got coopers for the bottles.


----------



## TheWiggman

I've bought 2 slabs of these in the past before I started getting obsessed with this damn home brewing hobby. Note that I bought 2 - I went back for seconds. Also note that I have bought a slab of VB in the past 18 months, Coopers Sparkling, Boag's Draught, various stouts and some Aussie and import craft ales. I'm impartial to many different beers and still believe that each has their place.

Had Carlton Draught devotees try it, weren't fans. For mine, it's as reasonable as any standard lager but has a distinct metallic... 'tang' about it. I haven't made a home brew I wouldn't prefer over it, but when times were tight for me $25/slab is as cheap as beer is going to get. 

Put it this way - there are more expensive beers that I would turn down over Rivet. It is in a completely different class to a decent ale. If you don't think you're going to like it, you won't like it.


----------



## Bridges

Not For Horses said:


> I bet it's no 333 or Bia Hanoi though.
> 
> Actually it probably is. Nevermind.






I had this at a viet restaurant not long ago. Typical awful restaurant beer list. Thought I'd try the local drop match to the food and all. Awful just awful. Metallic, hints of mouse, flat, I can't think of many beers I've had that were worse than this.
If rivet is close to 333 I wouldn't go near it.


----------



## Spiesy

Life's too short for shit beer. 

It's one thing to throw down some mega swill at a pub or the footy etc
when there is no other choice, but I'm certainly not going out of my way to track it down. 

I brew two and a half slabs for $20. 
Much better value!


----------



## hoppy2B

I was just reading about Mild Ale last night and apparently the twang comes from beer that has been aged.


----------



## dazza77

It's probably Bia Hoi. 30 cents a glass in Saigon!


----------



## ArgM

If it's anything like the plastic bottle 6 pack I got for $1.50 from Lidl in Germany, I'll stay well away!


----------



## manson81

16c a glass was the cheapest I found bia hoi, in hoi an. Bia hoi is f**king awesome. 

Out of the commercial Viet beers, I think my favourite was Bia Saigon. If this rivet beer was anything like that I'd probably keep some round the house from time to time.


----------



## Dave70

Cant ignore the inverse relationship some folks have with cost and perceived enjoyment. The heart says, this is shit, the head says, this was a $1.


----------



## stm

manson81 said:


> 16c a glass was the cheapest I found bia hoi, in hoi an. Bia hoi is f**king awesome.


Agree - it's f**king awesome, but it is pretty ordinary beer. What makes it awesome and memorable is the setting (and the price) - a street-side cafe in Vietnam with all the sights, smells and sounds of Asian street life going on around you, and the wife browsing in some handicrafts shop next door. "Take as long as you like, dear!"


----------



## jaypes

Whilst I dont mind the asian lagers (when in asia especially) the $1 a tin sounds a bit too dodgy for my liking.

I would rather drink the yeast nutrient out of a wyeast pack


----------



## ian4379

i just had my first taste. its not offensive like VB, it just tastes really plain, maybe even ricey? i've gone from a australian edition duff beer which i thought tasted plain to an even plainer rivet lager. why?????? just had to know.


----------



## Batz

jaypes said:


> I would rather drink the yeast nutrient out of a wyeast pack


You would fart a lot.


----------



## jaypes

Haha. Dont need any assistance in that department!


----------



## HardEight

This thread has been a very funny read!


----------



## contrarian

Just before I got back into brewing after a long hiatus, BWS had 24 500ml cans of oettinger for around $40. How bad can beer made under Germany's purity laws be?


----------



## kelbygreen

they still do have that Contrarian usually once a month or once evey 2 months but its $44 standard so not much off anyway. But I get 5% off as wife works at wollies so its $42 usually or $38 on special. Its not great but when you have nothing its best beer you can get for that money. Online store shows them as $40 still they been hovering around that for last month or so, must of got heaps in cheap as before that they ran out every other week


----------



## peas_and_corn

contrarian said:


> Just before I got back into brewing after a long hiatus, BWS had 24 500ml cans of oettinger for around $40. How bad can beer made under Germany's purity laws be?


The purity law hasn't been a law for a long time now. German breweries can use sugar or adjuncts like any other brewery


----------



## Bribie G

peas_and_corn said:


> The purity law hasn't been a law for a long time now. German breweries can use sugar or adjuncts like any other brewery


They can if they wish, but in practice they don't. However what the German megas tend to do is an infusion mash then ferment at 13 degrees and lager for only ten days, and use hop extract or as it's listed on the Oettinger tin "hopsextract".
Still, it's better than VB.
Step outside Germany, particularly to Holland, and the labels also nearly always read "Malted Barley, Maltose, Hop Extract...". With the Maltose probably coming from maize or potatoes or something.


----------



## Bribie G

Talking of Aldi, there's been a wonderful development in Taree. The local council refused Aldi a liquor licence on the basis that there were already too many licences in Taree and that if Aldi sold liquor it would encourage the indigenous to drink hot cartons down by the river.

Anyway the corrupt council let Coles take over the licence for the defunct Vic Hotel so they could build a new Liquorland drive through. _Right next to the riverbank where the bro's gather, as well as just over the bridge from Purfleet. Hellooooo._

Coles failed to proceed with the project so the licence is up for grabs again and Aldi have put in a submission.

Aldi have got the council by the balls here, because they can't argue that it would be an additional licence.

Aldi argue that they are a km up the hill from the indigenes park, that they won't be selling chilled single bottles as the drive through would have done, and that they will only be open store hours anyway.

So in due course I might get to enjoy the wonders of Rivet locally . :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## Midnight Brew

Away for a long weekend with the missus and running losing bottle stock so headed into Aldi. Walked out with a 30 can block of Rivet Gold. It's actually drinkable and servicing me well at $29. I had intended the German range but it was not stocked at my local.


----------



## Bribie G

Heading over to Lismore today, and I'll be picking up a slab of Rivet blue. The weird thing about Rivet is that you can slam it down hot, straight from the can, and it doesn't have that wheelie bin flavour that most Australian megas seem to get as they warm up.
My kegs are still empty as my brewery only got cranked back up again three weeks ago following house move, so Rivet is the go for the next month or so, with the odd case of Oettinger 500ml cans from BWS... good value at $40 for 24.
My next brew will be a double batch of rice lager, lightly hopped with Dr Rudi and I reckon I'll nail that rivet yet :beerbang:


----------



## thylacine

"Mot Hai Ba"

Won't be trying 'Bia Hoi' via Aldi but enjoyed it sitting on a pre-school sized plastic stool located on a street corner in Hanoi. And nowhere near a dollar!

;-)


----------



## antiphile

I realise this thread has been resurrected, but I'm wondering about stm's post about dozen before this one. Maybe I've had a few too many drinks, but why the heck would he enjoy a beer on a Vietnamese street while his wife was shopping in a handcuffs store. I've definately had several too many or stm married a real keeper!


----------



## manticle

All I got out of this thread was that someone in the world finds tun bitter drinkable.

I've known glues that were more palatable (incidentally a key ingredient in tun).


----------



## Spiesy

manticle said:


> All I got out of this thread was that someone in the world finds tun bitter drinkable.
> 
> I've known glues that were more palatable (incidentally a key ingredient in tun).


And also 'fun'.


----------



## Bribie G

The Tun 5.0 in the green can, when it was available last Christmas, was actually very much a VB knockoff and would be perfectly acceptable to most VB drinkers. The 4.0 is pretty dreadful though.


----------



## TheBlackAdder

Why does VB get so much hate?
I actually prefer it to most of the megaswill

If you had a choice of crown, tooheys, carlton, vb or carona I would take the VB every time


----------



## manticle

Bribie G said:


> The Tun 5.0 in the green can, when it was available last Christmas, was actually very much a VB knockoff and would be perfectly acceptable to most VB drinkers. The 4.0 is pretty dreadful though.


Pretty sure it was the green 5.0 I left on my friend's table in favour of something less hideous like woodstock and coke premix.

Wonderful party.


----------



## TheWiggman

Don't know how Tun Bitter entered this conversation, Rivet is a vastly better beer. And it's not a great beer. Tun Bitter is borderline a 'beer'.


----------



## koshari

Scooby Tha Newbie said:


> Went there today just couldn't do it. Went to my local and got coopers for the bottles.


Aldi sell coopers here.


----------



## koshari

contrarian said:


> Just before I got back into brewing after a long hiatus, BWS had 24 500ml cans of oettinger for around $40. How bad can beer made under Germany's purity laws be?


I dont mind the oateys. Liquerland do a cheap german magaswill called hennenger thats better however.


----------



## koshari

TheBlackAdder said:


> Why does VB get so much hate?
> I actually prefer it to most of the megaswill
> 
> If you had a choice of crown, tooheys, carlton, vb or carona I would take the VB every time


I would actually prefer fosters than those beers...


----------



## bjjjkc

Rivet lager is just ok but it does have a much stronger beer flavour.


----------

